# what type of broadheads should a shoot for a crossbow



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

*wat type of broadheads for crossbow*​
mussy mx-400.00%crimson talon hyper speeds00.00%rage 3 blades00.00%other1100.00%


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

cant decide what to shoot out of my new crossbow for broadheads any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

100 grain G5 Montecs


----------

